# I got hosed Tommy!



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

What loads do you guys use when hunting geese? I had a 30 yard shot today at some geese. I hit one, but didn't drop it, and the other two shots were undetermined where they hit, or didn't hit. I usually shoot 2 shot when I go hunting, for both ducks and geese. But today I got hosed!


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

You weren't using 2 and 3/4 were you?


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

Not today I wasn't.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

I use #2 shot for ducks and geese. I mainly use shells going 1550 FPS. Both 3in and 3 1/2 in. Most of the time I don't have any get away. You may have just hit to far back.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

GreenFletchings said:


> You weren't using 2 and 3/4 were you?


 2 3/4" loads work just fine on ducks and geese.;-)


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

We all got hosed when the law made us use anything other than lead! Lots of birds fly off and die later. When you pull the trigger and it dont hurt you need bigger shells!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> 2 3/4" loads work just fine on ducks and geese.;-)


Yep.

I've killed ~40 geese and a few ducks this year, all with 20 gauge 2 3/4" 4s (MV 1425FPS), some 6s (MV 1325FPS). If you're crippling birds at 30 yards, it's because you're missing.



trackerputnam said:


> We all got hosed when the law made us use anything other than lead! Lots of birds fly off and die later. When you pull the trigger and it dont hurt you need bigger shells!


Nope! Nothing wrong with steel shot at moderate velocity. If it hurts to shoot a particular load, you'll flinch and make things worse.


----------



## senor19 (Nov 7, 2012)

I've killed countless ducks and geese with 3 in #2. Hate to say it, but you just missed.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Most likely you hit him in the back end instead of the front end. 

Geese are big fast deceiving birds. Its real easy to shoot behind on them. 

If you get another chance remember to focus on the birds head when you shoot.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Number 2 on both in 3inch and 3 1/2 inch


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

3 inch 2 shot is a great load for honks. It can be deceiving how long their necks are when they are flying. Make sure you are leading off the tip of their bill, not their main body. Gotta make sure to get out far enough in front of them that you head shoot them.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I totaly agree with the others at 30 yards if you drew feathers & herd it hit they were tail feathers. At 30 yards it wouldn't have made much difference on what length of shell or shot size you shoot. Make sure you are getting the propper lead so your hitting the head & busting wings. 
I buy the very cheepest ammo I can find weather it's 3 1/2in to 2 3/4in...BBB to #6. AT 30 YARDS DEAD IS DEAD!


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

i always carry a handful of 3 1/2 inches just for a reason like that


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

triple b shot also


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

I feel like people think they can make up for poor shooting with 3.5" shells. Not saying you're a poor shot! Just that is the typical response that everyone seems to throw out quickly


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dodge360 said:


> I feel like people think they can make up for poor shooting with 3.5" shells.


It wouldn't be much of a stretch to say shooting 3.5" loads make a lot of folks a worst shot; the recoil off them make a lot of folks develop of a flinch.

I never use them anymore, and I don't miss em (the 3 1/2"' ers) at all. They beat my bad shoulder to pieces. I gave my buddies son a whole case of 3 1/2" BBB goose loads back before season started, after about half a case out of a super mag, he came around to my way of thinking.:mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

$hit happens! I had 3 geese over my goose floaters at 35 yards, pulled up shot 3 times and never saw a feather fall. I was shooting the usual 3" #2 load I always have, Just scratched my head and thought what the hell. Right after that a mallard flew over at 50+ yards and POW! he dropped like a brick. You hit them or you don't, it's that simple.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> $hit happens! I had 3 geese over my goose floaters at 35 yards, pulled up shot 3 times and never saw a feather fall. I was shooting the usual 3" #2 load I always have, Just scratched my head and thought what the hell. Right after that a mallard flew over at 50+ yards and POW! he dropped like a brick. You hit them or you don't, it's that simple.


I hear ya. Got to hit them to kill them!


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

Well I'm just going to blame the miss, and lack of geese in my boat on Obama! Thanks everyone for the tips, and jabs at my ghetto shooting!!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

SlickWeo said:


> Well I'm just going to blame the miss, and lack of geese in my boat on Obama! Thanks everyone for the tips, and jabs at my ghetto shooting!!


 Haven't you been watching the liberal news? Everything is still Bush's fault.


----------

